# Leased line requirement for 15 users



## ashupuri (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi

I just want to know that what is the bandwidth requirement in Leased line for 15 users.

1 Mbps or 2 Mbps.

Please reply.


----------



## dan4u (Apr 14, 2012)

1 Mbps will be more than sufficient for 15 users


----------

